# Craftsman 19.5hp advise needed.



## bernieb (Apr 29, 2011)

It's a Briggs & Stratton twin turbo, and the fuel has been replaced with new, and on first try of the season just cranked,and found no spark at either lead. Replaced coil and ran 75 feet and quit. Took it to the shop, they got fire on one lead only, but i couldn't when I got it home. The model # is 42e707 type 2631 e3 with a code 0002215a. The coil they sold me was a 31-8051......4024, is it the right coil? any help would be welcome...thanks, Bernie


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm - its a 2000 motor, how clean is the flywheel? If it has rust on it, clean it off- including the pickup section ( where magneto gets its signal from) - see if its properly gapped as well ( i use a piece of cardbord from an oil filter box) - set the cardbord between the mag and flywheel, loosen the mag bolts, turn the flywheel till the pickup is in line with the mag- itll snap to the flywheel. Tighten the mag bolts and remove the cardbord.

Also disconnect the mag wire and see if you have spark/runs - its possible the ign switch is bad if it starts with the wire unhooked.


----------

